# Ladies Meet & Greet



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hello everyone,

I have had several requests to get a ladies meet & greet together. How many of you would be interested? So far there is 3 of us that want to get together. The half way point between us is Novi, MI There's an Olive Garden on the SE side of I 96. You can see it from the Highway. I suggest maybe next Thursday the 28th of March around 5:30/6:00? How does this sound?

Come on guys lets get your wifes on here and get them to come to the meet and & greet. 

QS


----------



## northern_outdoorswoman (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry Queen that is not going to be good for me. Thrusday would never be a good day. Since I work til 6 and have to be back at work at 6:30 am and still get my daughter to daycare by 6 am. Plus no babysitter......Maybe another day.


Brandi


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Ladies,

I think we should set the meet & greet for April 4th. That way more women can attend. I hope we will be able to convince WB to let WBG come!!!! If not we could do it another day in that week. Just let me know what you think. Come on guys follow in WB's steps and get your mates on here!!!! 

I don't think I'm working Friday so I'll also be leaving for Ludington on Thursday night.

WBG we live so close to each other if you want to meet one me one night after work that would be cool!!! We could go to Mr. B's in Howell or a restraunt in Brighton. We could also bring the guys along if you want!?! 

QS


----------

